# Kindle Covers



## kohrageous (Dec 2, 2008)

I'm new to this site, Leslie recommended I come here and ask questions.  Just got my personal Kindle yesterday (got one for son in law last month).  I read almost exclusively at night in bed (insomnia), so for me lighting is critical as is a cover that will conveniently work in bed.  I used the cover that came with the Kindle yesterday with an old "spindle night light"...it worked ok, but had a hard time keeping Kindle in the cover (kept wanting to fall out) and I kept having problems with paging ahead, but figure that is just a matter of getting familiar with the unit.  My questions:  is the periscope folio a good cover and light for the Kindle?  What about the Oberon?  Obviously it's classy, Tree of Life, etc, but what about attaching the light?  Thanks for any input.


----------



## Shizu (Oct 27, 2008)

I bought the red M-Edge cover after 2 days of using the original cover. My kindle fall on my face while reading on the bed. I was a beta tester for the Oberon cover with the velcro and I loved it so now I'm using the Oberon cover, Tree of Life. The M-Edge cover and the Oberon cover are both very secure. As for the light, I have Mighty Bright XtraFlex2 Clip-On Light. I bought this when I got my kindle. I'm using this with the Oberon cover now but I bought Lightwedge also and I should get it today. You can read about them in this 2 thread.

http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,1096.0.html
http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,698.15.html#lastPost


----------



## TM (Nov 25, 2008)

I am using the orginal cover right now until I get the M-edge marbled red one (getting the light for it too). It took my awhile, but I finally got the little plastic clip to look into place, which make the kindle much more secure. For extra security, I also have the elastic over the bottom corner when the cover is folded back. My kindle stays in place that way.

I used the Mighty Bright for the first time last might, and it worked real well, once i got it positioned correctly.


----------



## Angela (Nov 2, 2008)

TM said:


> I am using the orginal cover right now until I get the M-edge marbled red one (getting the light for it too). It took my awhile, but I finally got the little plastic clip to look into place, which make the kindle much more secure. For extra security, I also have the elastic over the bottom corner when the cover is folded back. My kindle stays in place that way.
> 
> I used the Mighty Bright for the first time last might, and it worked real well, once i got it positioned correctly.


What TM said... I am still using the original cover, with the Might Bright flex and both are working just fine. I do have future plans for an Oberon or M-edge cover, but I am currently grounded from spending any more money until after the first of the year!


----------



## MonaSW (Nov 16, 2008)

TM said:


> I am using the orginal cover right now until I get the M-edge marbled red one (getting the light for it too). It took my awhile, but I finally got the little plastic clip to look into place, which make the kindle much more secure. For extra security, I also have the elastic over the bottom corner when the cover is folded back. My kindle stays in place that way.


A small piece of hardware store Velcro helps immensely.


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Hi Victoria, glad you made it over here! Good to see you.

I talked to my friend who had ordered the periscope cover and he has returned it already. Too clunky, he said.

I have used the M-edge cover and now have an Oberon. In terms of functionality (folding back the cover, holding the Kindle in place, etc) I would say they are equivalent. The Oberon, of course, is much prettier.

I have this portable light, but I wouldn't recommend it for daily use as the batteries are expensive. I keep it in my purse and just use it when I end up somewhere dark (riding on a bus or train, eg).










Lots of people here like the Mighty-Brite and use it with rechargeable batteries. Good luck!

L


----------



## Angela (Nov 2, 2008)

Leslie said:


> Lots of people here like the Mighty-Brite and use it with rechargeable batteries. Good luck!
> 
> L


now, duh... I have rechargeable batteries for everything else, why didn't I think to get them for my Mighty Bright??  lol


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

kohrageous said:


> I'm new to this site, Leslie recommended I come here and ask questions. Just got my personal Kindle yesterday (got one for son in law last month). I read almost exclusively at night in bed (insomnia), so for me lighting is critical as is a cover that will conveniently work in bed. I used the cover that came with the Kindle yesterday with an old "spindle night light"...it worked ok, but had a hard time keeping Kindle in the cover (kept wanting to fall out) and I kept having problems with paging ahead, but figure that is just a matter of getting familiar with the unit. My questions: is the periscope folio a good cover and light for the Kindle? What about the Oberon? Obviously it's classy, Tree of Life, etc, but what about attaching the light? Thanks for any input.


Kohrageous, welcome to the Kindleboards and congratulations on your Kindle!

Elsewhere in Accessories, someone panned the periscope folio, of course your mileage might vary. I'll add the link after I post. I have the Oberon and love it, the Mighty Brite attaches fine, although I use my lightwedge, works well for the way I read books at night.

Betsy


----------



## Angela (Nov 2, 2008)

Hello Kohrageous and welcome!!


----------

